# Re_cover virus on Draftsite



## daliajojo (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey everyone, I have a problem! In Autocad, sometimes you open your file and get the re_cover virus, you usually write re_cover and the file comes back (sometimes it just doesn't, I don't know how to recover these files).
Well my question is, in Draftsite, I'm opening autocad files that have the "re_cover" virus in them, but when I write re_cover, it doesn't work, it doesn't recognize the command...
So is there anything that I can do to re_cover those files using Draftsite and NOT Autocad??
Please if anyone knows, I would highly appreciate your suggestions.

Thank you in advance

Dalia J.


----------

